

A Formal System for Euclid's Elements - jgg
http://journals.cambridge.org/download.php?file=%2FRSL%2FRSL2_04%2FS1755020309990098a.pdf&code=0101c65ca3f3f091d563057d88374391

======
jgg
The Cambridge link appears to be down. Try arXiv instead:
<http://arxiv.org/pdf/0810.4315v3>

